# Sports Bar in Madrid? U.S. Football



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

I would like to watch the Rose Bowl at a sports bar in Madrid. I will be staying at the Westin Princess. The game starts at 11pm Madrid time and will end at approx 2am, January 2, 2009. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thank You in advance!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

LA_Rick said:


> I would like to watch the Rose Bowl at a sports bar in Madrid. I will be staying at the Westin Princess. The game starts at 11pm Madrid time and will end at approx 2am, January 2, 2009. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thank You in advance!


Can not answer your question but I have missed the bowl games and the parades since I left America. Can not seem to find them at all anywhere. Did get to see the exhibition game played in England though. I really do miss seeing the parades expecially the Rose Parade. We are on the Costa del Sol and there are a few americans here and I am sure some would enjoy seeing them.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You could try Neil at MADrid REDS He knows the city well and his peña meet in a couple of sports bars, Sure he will try to help.


----------

